# Resilição



## Giorgio Lontano

Olá pessoal.

Estou traduzindo um Termo de Adesão para um contrato e ao final encontrei a palavra em questão, na seguinte frase:

_... ficará automaticamente resolvido em caso de resilição, resolução ou rescisão do Contrato indicado..._

Pesquisei na web e achei que há pessoas que traduzem por *resilición. *No entanto, não achei a palavra nos dicionários, e como também não sei muito de leis até é possível que a palavra exista no jargão jurídico... 

Pelo que li acho que signifique: *anulación*.

Alguém que possa confirmar?

Fico grato de antemão.

Abraços.


P.S.: O contrato é do Brasil, se faz diferença...


----------



## Mangato

Resilición nunca oí. Parece proceder de resiliência, que en el ambito empresarial se entiende como adaptación a las circunstancias. Se trataría de un contrato muy rígido que no admitiría modificación alguna.

_No meio corporativo, o termo "Resiliência" significa a capacidade de uma empresa ou corporação de se adaptar às mudanças no ambiente em que estão inseridas, ou seja, como elas conseguem reformular os seus processos de negócio para atender a novas exigências do mercado._

Veremos lo que dicen los que saben

Veo en otras pesquisas que resilición se utiliza como sinónimo de desistimiento


----------



## Deimos13

Disolución o anulación.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Muito obrigado, Mangatão e Deimos13. 

Abraços.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Giorgio Lontano said:


> Olá pessoal.
> 
> Estou traduzindo um Termo de Adesão para um contrato e ao final encontrei a palavra em questão, na seguinte frase:
> 
> _... ficará automaticamente resolvido em caso de resilição, resolução ou rescisão do Contrato indicado..._
> 
> Pesquisei na web e achei que há pessoas que traduzem por *resilición. *No entanto, não achei a palavra nos dicionários, e como também não sei muito de leis até é possível que a palavra exista no jargão jurídico...
> 
> Pelo que li acho que signifique: *anulación*.
> 
> Alguém que possa confirmar?
> 
> Fico grato de antemão.
> 
> Abraços.
> 
> 
> P.S.: O contrato é do Brasil, se faz diferença...


*Resilição é um tipo de rescisão contratual. Há uma diferença jurídica que um advogado poderia nos explicar.*


----------



## vf2000

Uma chegadinha no GOOGLE me levou a esse site da UFSM
http://www.ufsm.br/direito/artigos/civil/anomala.htm

É uma AULA de extinção anômala dos contratos: Revogação, Resolução, Resilição e Rescisão.

Saber do que se trata, porém, não ajuda a encontrar a palavra correta, apenas a saber o que não é


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Obrigado, WSE e vf2000.


----------



## nusa

Olá,
Resilição parece una palabra que no saben como traducir, encontre un texto en portugues  pero al utilizar la traducción automatica de google esa palabra la dejan tal cual resilição (sin traducir).
Pero encontré esto otro que tal vez pueda ayudar, resilição. 


Diccionario Espasa Concise © 2000 Espasa Calpe: 
*rescind* [rɪ'sɪnd] _verbo transitivo_ anular, rescindir, liquidar


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

nusa said:


> Olá,
> Resilição parece una palabra que no saben como traducir, encontre un texto en portugues pero al utilizar la traducción automatica de google esa palabra la dejan tal cual resilição (sin traducir).
> Pero encontré esto otro que tal vez pueda ayudar, resilição.
> 
> 
> Diccionario Espasa Concise © 2000 Espasa Calpe:
> *rescind* [rɪ'sɪnd] _verbo transitivo_ anular, rescindir, liquidar


 
Gracias Nusa.

En Google encontré *Resilición* en un libro de derecho de Cataluña de 1826, en un documento del gobierno de la República Dominicana, y en un contrato en línea de Terra.

Por lo que veo la palabra es añeja, y en algunos países puede que permanezca dentro de la jerga jurídica, pero no sé si existe por acá.

Envié mi traducción usando _anulación_, ya que en realidad la persona que quería el documento en castellano tampoco es jurista y únicamente quería comprender las obligaciones de las partes.

Gracias a todos por la valiosa ayuda.

Un abrazo.


----------



## Mangato

Giorgio Lontano said:


> Gracias Nusa.
> 
> En Google encontré *Resilición* en un libro de derecho de Cataluña de 1826, en un documento del gobierno de la República Dominicana, y en un contrato en línea de Terra.
> 
> Por lo que veo la palabra es añeja, y en algunos países puede que permanezca dentro de la jerga jurídica, pero no sé si existe por acá.
> 
> Envié mi traducción usando _anulación_, ya que en realidad la persona que quería el documento en castellano tampoco es jurista y únicamente quería comprender las obligaciones de las partes.
> 
> Gracias a todos por la valiosa ayuda.
> 
> Un abrazo.


 
Yo también había encontrado el texto que mencionas pero no entendí nada. Me dice un amigo  abogado que a él le suena _a cancelación por acuerdo mutuo_, pero que nunca la utilizó ni encontró esta palabra en ningún contrato en los que hubiera intervenido.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Este site esclarece (???) o assunto:

http://www.ufsm.br/direito/artigos/civil/anomala.htm

*2 – Extinção anômala dos Contratos*.
...Logo, revogação, resolução, resilição e rescisão são formas anômalas porque em relação as eficácias objetivamente almejadas representam um corte, um desvio impedindo que sejam atingidas, ou seja, são um *quod plerunque accidit* diante do princípio de que o contrato possui um objetivo que pretende fazer atuar concretamente. Abstrai-se daquilo que intimamente quis a parte pois pode estar muito além ou aquém do que ordinariamente se pode expectar do negócio em tela, seja ele qual for e a lei constrói-se para a generalidade e não para cada caso *“uti singuli".*


----------



## airosa

nusa said:


> Pero encontré esto otro que tal vez pueda ayudar, resilição.


 
Leí (creo que atentamente) las opiniones que aparecen en este enlace y parece que una de las opciones para _recilição _podría ser _rescisión por conveniencia _o _por acuerdo mutuo._

Claro que puedo equivocarme.


----------



## Carfer

airosa said:


> Leí (creo que atentamente) las opiniones que aparecen en este enlace y parece que una de las opciones para _recilição _podría ser _rescisión por conveniencia _o _por acuerdo mutuo._
> 
> Claro que puedo equivocarme.


 

Não, não se enganou, airosa. Já agora, deixe-me dizer-lhe que com mais de quarenta anos de prática do Direito em cima do lombo, como vulgarmente se diz, é a primeira vez que me cruzo com tal palavra, que deve ser de uso especificamente brasileiro. A ocasião merece ser, por isso, saudada. Obviamente, tive de ler o texto junto por Whosoyeu para ter a certeza de que era esse o significado.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Mangato said:


> Yo también había encontrado el texto que mencionas pero no entendí nada. Me dice un amigo abogado que a él le suena _a *cancelación por acuerdo mutuo*_, pero que nunca la utilizó ni encontró esta palabra en ningún contrato en los que hubiera intervenido.


 


airosa said:


> Leí (creo que atentamente) las opiniones que aparecen en este enlace y parece que una de las opciones para _recilição _podría ser *rescisión por conveniencia o por acuerdo mutuo.*
> 
> Claro que puedo equivocarme.


 


Carfer said:


> Não, não se enganou, airosa. Já agora, deixe-me dizer-lhe que com mais de quarenta anos de prática do Direito em cima do lombo, como vulgarmente se diz, é a primeira vez que me cruzo com tal palavra, que deve ser de uso especificamente brasileiro. A ocasião merece ser, por isso, saudada. Obviamente, tive de ler o texto junto por Whosoyeu para *ter a certeza de que era esse o significado*.


 
Olá.

Pelo menos conseguimos estabelecer o significado das palavras (espanhola e portuguesa). Também foi confirmado (acho eu) que a tradução mais exata de *resilição* é *resilición*, embora não seja a mais conhecida.

Colegas, muito obrigado de novo pelas contribuições.

Abraços.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Eu já encontrei este termo em contratos no Brasil e deduzi ser um tipo de rescisão, mas nunca encontrei quem me explicasse a diferença ou particularidades desta palavra.


----------



## Brazilian Girl

Parabéns a todos! Super aula de Direito!


----------



## Nanon

Carfer said:


> Já agora, deixe-me dizer-lhe que com mais de quarenta anos de prática do Direito em cima do lombo, como vulgarmente se diz, é a primeira vez que me cruzo com tal palavra, que deve ser de uso especificamente brasileiro.


 
Pode ser um galicismo (résiliation...) Eu entendi direitinho!


----------

